# Great Deal - Roland VersaStudio BN-20 Printer/Cutter



## zkylet (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a chance to buy a very slightly used Roland VersaStudio BN-20 Printer/Cutter for $5,000. I am new to the business and have a few questions.


What do you think of the Roland VersaStudio BN-20 Printer/Cutter?
Is this a good starter machine? 
Would you buy it for this price?
How does printed vinyl compare to DTG printing and screen printing?
Is the Roland VersaStudio BN-20 Printer/Cutter Mac compatible?
What is ink print cost?
I heard it is $0.01 per square inch. Is this true?
What printed vinyl do you recommend?
If the vinyl is larger than 20 inches how can I cut it down?
How often do I need to use the machine?
Can I leave it sitting?
What else do I need to know?


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Buying used print/cut machines is always risky. If you're buying it from a vendor, it should be fine. If it's from another business, risky. Make sure you see it print and have them send you a test print. A test print shows all the nozzles and should tell you if there are any potential issues with the Print Head, Cap tops, etc.

Versastudio is not Mac compatible. You will need a PC. Ink cost is around .20 per sq ft. That would equal around .0014 per sq in. There are many medias available in 20" width. Is there a specific media you're looking for?


----------



## zkylet (Mar 27, 2015)

ayukish said:


> Buying used print/cut machines is always risky. If you're buying it from a vendor, it should be fine. If it's from another business, risky. Make sure you see it print and have them send you a test print. A test print shows all the nozzles and should tell you if there are any potential issues with the Print Head, Cap tops, etc.
> 
> Versastudio is not Mac compatible. You will need a PC. Ink cost is around .20 per sq ft. That would equal around .0014 per sq in. There are many medias available in 20" width. Is there a specific media you're looking for?


I would want a media that compares to DTG or screen printing. Does that exist?


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

The media will be comparable to a screen print, but not the same.


----------



## zkylet (Mar 27, 2015)

ayukish said:


> The media will be comparable to a screen print, but not the same.


Thank you! Is there a vinyl cutter that you specifically recommend for someone starting out?


----------



## woohooguy (Dec 23, 2012)

try graphtec or mimaki for cutter.

What do you think of the Roland VersaStudio BN-20 Printer/Cutter? Good. i really mean it.
Is this a good starter machine? absolutely, you cant go wrong with it. its like a mcdonalds value meal on a monday night

Would you buy it for this price? no. 5000? dont know. depends on the condition really. try nozzle check and do couple of test prints and cuts before buying.

How does printed vinyl compare to DTG printing and screen printing? easier than both. DTG is too much on maintenance. screenprinting is well,, i do lot of one offs. so no no on screenprinting. but really depends on your business case.

Is the Roland VersaStudio BN-20 Printer/Cutter Mac compatible? i dont think so

What is ink print cost? cheapest among all costs

I heard it is $0.01 per square inch. Is this true? never really thought about it. but trust me. the inks are the last thing you would want to worry about.

What printed vinyl do you recommend? chemica, stahls, siser, heaps. dont stick on one brand, try all of them. thats the beauty of it. we can accommodate different budgets.
If the vinyl is larger than 20 inches how can I cut it down? of course, but you are running the risk that bn20 might not be able to detect the media correctly. most heat transfers are 20 inches wide.

How often do I need to use the machine? 20 minutes a day.

Can I leave it sitting? 2 days max. but if you pour cleaning solution on the capping station, can be as long as 1 week.

What else do I need to know? 










happy printing. it doesnt take a lot of effort to get this result on bn20. but with DTG, you need some mad pretreatment and printer maintenance skills.


----------



## zkylet (Mar 27, 2015)

woohooguy said:


> try graphtec or mimaki for cutter.
> 
> What do you think of the Roland VersaStudio BN-20 Printer/Cutter? Good. i really mean it.
> Is this a good starter machine? absolutely, you cant go wrong with it. its like a mcdonalds value meal on a monday night
> ...


He says that he has had it for a few months and has barely used it. The fact that he has barely used it concerns me. He is willing to show me a do some tests. What should I look for in the tests? What do you think it is worth?


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

Have him do a test printout of the printhead. If it looks perfect then that is a great start. Then have him show you a print and cut design. If the machine is moving fluidly and not making any grinding noises then you are looking even better. The print head is almost 2k for that baby so if the printhead print looks shabby than I would not look at any further. 5k is fair if the machine is in near perfect condition. They are 8 plus new

Sent from my SM-N900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## deertrackdesign (Aug 28, 2012)

The others are right. Do a print test on all colors first. Have him show you how much ink is left on the screen. I have a BN20 and a Epson F2000 for DTG. I started out as a decal company, then moved to vinyl shirts and now DTG. My primary business is still color cut decals though. It's a great machine, however is getting older. Even though it's a roland most places are taking parts off their sites already. Plus it takes 20" media only. There are a few places that still cater to that and some will cut for a fee. For me it's more than paid for itself.


----------



## StrawberryDog (Feb 27, 2015)

With the BN20, you have the option of running it with metallic or white ink. Does he already have it set up with the ink you would want to use? If not, I don't know how difficult it would be to flush the system to change it.


----------



## zkylet (Mar 27, 2015)

Just curious are there any other vinyl printer/cutters on the market in this price range or less?


----------



## zkylet (Mar 27, 2015)

How does the Mutoh ValueJet 628  and Mutoh ValueJet 628X compare to the Roland VersaStudio BN-20 Printer/Cutter?


----------



## JOEMUTOH (May 5, 2015)

The VJ628X is an economical Eco-solvent printer with a small footprint that packs a lot of punch for the dollar. Able to fit on a desktop in any print shop, this 24” printer will make a valuable addition to your workflow. And now with three ink configurations offering up to eight colors including CMYK, Lc, Lm, white and metallic inks, the possibilities for creative output are endless.

Print high quality 1440 dpi output for photographic output or create custom banners, indoor and outdoor signs or custom labels and stickers for specialty, retail, industrial or commercial applications.


----------



## JOEMUTOH (May 5, 2015)

he applications are limitless with Mutoh’s ValueJet 628 printer. At just 24 inches wide, the VJ 628 fits into any size print shop. You can easily and efficiently create a variety of applications including stickers, decals, banners, indoor and outdoor signage.

You can even print directly onto Eco-solvent transfer paper to create custom t-shirts and apparel. The printer fits easily onto a table or optional stand for your use. With a low price point and perfect size, the VJ 628 is the best option for anyone entering the wide-format marketplace or wanting to expand their applications.


----------



## JOEMUTOH (May 5, 2015)

24 INCHes


----------



## zkylet (Mar 27, 2015)

What is the difference between the VJ628 and the VJ628X?


----------



## JOEMUTOH (May 5, 2015)

three ink configurations offering up to eight colors including CMYK, Lc, Lm, white and metallic inks,


----------



## zkylet (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry I am still confused about the difference between the two machines? What advantages does the VJ628X have over the VJ628?


----------



## JOEMUTOH (May 5, 2015)

*628X faster than - Roland VersaStudio BN-20 Printer/Cutter*

ValueCut 600 – maximum media width of 24″


There are many advantages to utilizing a separate printer and cutter workflow, including the ability to print and cut at the same time so one operation does not stop the other.

Additionally, there is no shrinking of stickers when you let them out gas and dry properly prior to cutting.

The Mutoh system allows you to do this and still maintain a productive workflow.

Print and Cut at the Same Time for Maximum Productivity

With a Mutoh ValueCut you have all the features and control you need, including our unique job recognition feature that allows you to reliably contour cut and our multi-segment cutting feature to cut long jobs with superior accuracy.


----------



## zkylet (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: 628X faster than - Roland VersaStudio BN-20 Printer/Cutter*



JOEMUTOH said:


> ValueCut 600 – maximum media width of 24″
> 
> 
> There are many advantages to utilizing a separate printer and cutter workflow, including the ability to print and cut at the same time so one operation does not stop the other.
> ...


Please see the private message I sent you.


----------



## bossman696 (Jun 4, 2012)

This was very informative! I have been looking at the Mutoh models discussed and wish they were around when I bought my Epson T3000 a couple of years ago. I wanted to produce stickers and small banners and banner stands for eBay and local customers. I'm always concerned the aqueous will not hold up as well as the media is not as scratch resistant. I have been happy with the work it produces, but wish I had the durability of eco-solvent inks and medias.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

Does anyone know if the inks with the Mutoh 628x or Roland BN-20 are CPSIA compliant?


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

deehoney said:


> Does anyone know if the inks with the Mutoh 628x or Roland BN-20 are CPSIA compliant?


I received an email from Roland that their inks are CPSIA compliant. Great news!


----------

